# Orlando Hilton - which one??



## Indy (Jan 14, 2007)

Has anyone stayed at both the Hilton at Sea World and the Hilton on International Drive?  If so, which one would you recommend?  We will have a 19 and 20 year old with us and spending time at SeaWorld and Universal.


----------



## jim71 (Jan 15, 2007)

We stayed at Seaworld 3 years ago and toured International Drive.

Either one should be great.  
Our kids (10 & 1 at the time) enjoyed the pools and the activities at seaworld.
I think International Drive is close to an outlet mall.

Jim


----------



## abc31 (Jan 15, 2007)

I stayed at the International Drive one and it is absolutely beautiful.   It is also newer.  My parents stayed at the Sea World one and loved it too.   I don't think you can go wrong with either one.  Tripadvisor.com has the International drive rated #3 in Orlando.   From what I've heard, the Seaworld location is a little more out of the way as far as restaurants go.  Unless SeaWorld is going to be the main point of your trip, I think I would choose International Drive.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 16, 2007)

Both are great.

Seaworld is a little closer to both Seaworld and Universal.

I-drive is closer to Disney. It's newer, and is my favorite. There is ongoing construction there. The 6th building should be opening just about any time now. The 7th and final building is just getting a good start on construction, but so far has not be bothersome. (Was there a couple of weeks ago, and will be there again next week.)


----------

